# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ОАО «Белинвестбанк» успешно прошел аудит Microsoft

## Labs

В ОАО «Белинвестбанк» завершился плановый аудит Microsoft, результаты которого подтвердили, что система управления данными и активами банка соответствует самым высоким международным стандартам. Устаревших, модифицированных, зараженных и скомпрометированных программ, а также расхождений между приобретенными и используемыми лицензиями на программные продукты Microsoft проверка не выявила. 

В ходе аудита был проверен 3 141 персональный компьютер под управлением операционных систем Microsoft. Проблем безопасности, неавторизованного программного обеспечения, заражений, а также нарушений в использовании лицензий Microsoft обнаружено не было. По завершении проверки компания Microsoft в лице Дмитрия Береснева, директора по кибербезопасности и управлению программными активами Microsoft в странах СНГ, выразила благодарность Петру Костюковичу, директору департамента информатики и автоматизации ОАО «Белинвестбанк», за высокий уровень профессионализма, всестороннее сотрудничество и эффективное управление программными активами банка. 

«Сегодня в распоряжении Белинвестбанка достаточное количество современных продуктов и лицензий Microsoft для полноценной и качественной работы – это подтвердили результаты аудита. Мы используем решения Microsoft для обеспечения стандартизации рабочих процессов. Данный подход позволяет повысить безопасность и эффективность использования программных средств, что, в конечном счете, гарантирует безопасность данных наших клиентов, - комментирует Петр Костюкович. 

Компания Microsoft подчеркивает важность использования лицензионного программного обеспечения и предупреждает о рисках, которые несут финансовые компании, работающие с пиратским ПО. Исследование Group-IB, ведущих экспертов по предотвращению и расследованию киберпреступлений и мошенничеств с использованием высоких технологий, показало, что кибератаки, которым подвергаются банки, с каждым годом становятся все более изощренными, а устаревшее и контрафактное программное обеспечение – все более частым источником уязвимостей. 

«Белинвестбанк подтверждает, что в своей деятельности использует только лицензионное программное обеспечение, в частности программное обеспечение Microsoft, что позволяет нам с уверенностью гарантировать своим клиентам высокую безопасность предоставляемых нами услуг», - заявил председатель Правления ОАО «Белинвестбанк» Геннадий Сысоев.

Носителями сложного кибероружия зачастую выступают пиратские версии программных продуктов: в самой распространенной пиратской сборке Windows встроено 63 уязвимости (ZDNet), а контрафактный пакет Office в половине случаев используется для рассылки спама (Gartner). В большинстве случаев цель хакерских групп – получение доступа к системам по переводу денежных средств. Целевым атакам со стороны киберпреступников подвергаются банкоматы с нелицензионным программным обеспечением. Не менее опасным является использование устаревшего ПО. Продукты Microsoft, выпущенные много лет назад, выходят из цикла поддержки компании: они не подлежат обновлению и поэтому со временем становятся все более уязвимыми. Обновления важны для любого программного обеспечения: они правят продукт, устраняют его недостатки и снижают риск кибератак.

Цифры неутешительны: по результатам исследования Group-IB в странах СНГ с 2014 по 2015 год средний убыток юридических лиц, ставших жертвами киберпреступлений, составил $33 549 474. Вследствие целевых атак банки понесли ущерб в размере $11 192 892. 

«Мы рады подтвердить, что системы Белинвестбанка прошли строжайший международный аудит. Коллегам удалось внедрить все рекомендации аудиторов и Microsoft в ходе проверки, и мы можем говорить о том, что управление активами и защита данных в Белинвестбанке построены на высочайшем мировом уровне, - комментирует Дмитрий Береснев. - Мы отметили, что для снижения риска кибератак применяются все современные практики SAM (Software Asset Management) и самые современные версии подлинного программного обеспечения Microsoft».

----------

